# POSIRTIVE VIBES PLEASE....EMBRYO THAW TODAY



## moni4 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi all

OK, so I'm doing FET and my lining is huge! Excellent!

Today they take my embryos out of the freezer, they tell me about 2pm....

Please, please positive vibes - if all goes to plan transplant on Saturday then the dreaded 2ww.....

Love to all

Moni x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Good Luck!

       
       
       
       
       
       
       
       

Sparkles x x x x


----------



## moni4 (Jun 6, 2006)

Not good news.

Out of 8 only 2 survived. 1 is 4 cells, the other 3 cells. If they divide by 7am we can do a transfer if not we're back to square one.

Moni


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Moni

Wishing them lots of growy, dividey vibes and hope you'll hear some good news in the morning


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

I think you'll be very unlucky for them not to divide hun. It only takes one remember. We had 3 survive, all 4 cell when frozen, that then when thawed were a 1 cell, 3 cell and 4 cell. The 1 cell stayed the same so they didnt use that one, but the others divided to 3 and 7 cells overnight. I know we didnt get a BFP, but there is still hope hun - the 2 left are obviously fighters.

Keep strong. Positive vibes x x x x


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, 
Really hope u be able to go ahead with transfer lets hope your embryo's stay strong!!

Good luck!!


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Moni,

Good luck hun, I will keep my fingers crossed for you.  

My 2 frosties are being defrosed next Friday, its an awfull feeling not being in control.



Jacks


----------



## samblue (Apr 5, 2007)

Good luck and everything crossed for you all! It must feel like time is standing still for you. 
I don't know if I'll ever get to be in your position, who knows?! 
Sending you all my love and hope, 
Sam xxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Moni - good luck!! keeping fingers crossed for you!! xx

Love Vicks xx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi hun,
How's things? is everything ok to go ahead with the transfer today?  
Lots of luck xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

i hope everything went ok today!!  Wishing you lots of luck hun.

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Moni
Hope all goes well. My embies didn't grow an any after they were thawed but two survived process. They did transfer anyway but was negative. Think you got real good chance if they have shown sighns of grwing on since thawing and if your womb lining thick then all looking good. How thick is your lining as this is something I am going to ?my clinic about?

Finger crossed for you.
Love SBB


----------

